# Help with Amy Lee (Evanescence lead singer) look



## MarniMac (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sorry these pics are so crappy...they are the only ones I could find! If you have seen the video and have any idea what makeup could be used to recreate that look, that would be wonderful. Her lipstick looks to be a muted, brownish red and I have no idea about her eyeshadow...it looks like its either a navy or black eyeliner, I can't really tell. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## snowberries (Oct 2, 2006)

For the lips you could maybe use Dubonnet, the eyes just look like a slight smoky black/grey, with black eyeliner, but i really can't tell. looks pretty simple though.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 2, 2006)

i've seen parts of this video. She is stunning. THe first thought I had when i saw her lips was MAC Underworld. 

Her eyes, I can't tell from the picture but she does seem to favor a very dark eye look. 

My guess would be (and again I'm guessing at the pictures here) 
a neutral pink on the browbone (MAC Yogurt) mac flammable paint on the lid with cranberry on top MAC Beauty Marked in the crease and sort of shifting up to create the illusion of slanted eyes (ala Delta Berke) and then I would go with Black Track to line the eyes and then smudge them and then line the inner rims of your eyes with Smolder.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah thanks guys! I will try out both of these suggestions!


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

The 'inspired' look in Specktra 





http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56787


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linkas* 

 
_The 'inspired' look in Specktra 





http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56787_

 
I saw that already! She is so gorgeous...plus, I think it helps that she already has an Amy Lee thing going on. 
I'm not sure how the look will translate on someone with blonde hair but I figure I might as well give it a try. I guess I think the challenge will be finding colors that will have the same effect/look but still complement my coloring and look good.


----------



## linkas (Oct 5, 2006)

Other! I love it!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54744


----------

